# Mustek Wcam 300A Driver for Windows 7



## Alucarda (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello, I have recently installed windows 7 32bit to my computer and I have tried in vain to install the webcam. I have used both the installer that came on the CD and the installer that was on the Mustek website but neither of them worked as my system still does not recognize the webcam. The installer does likely not support windows 7 or vista as its last update was in 2004 according to the Mustek Taiwan website, but I am wondering if anyone else has had this problem with windows 7 or vista and how they managed to solve it.

Thank you!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried right clicking on the driver and choosing properties then compatibility


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

If the driver is dated 2004 it's unlikely to be compatible with Windows 7 or Vista, as the then current version was Windows XP whose drivers don't work on Vista or Win7.

I magine other people who came up against this problem would have bought a new webcam.


----------



## anmanx (Nov 17, 2011)

Alucarda said:


> Hello, I have recently installed windows 7 32bit to my computer and I have tried in vain to install the webcam. I have used both the installer that came on the CD and the installer that was on the Mustek website but neither of them worked as my system still does not recognize the webcam. The installer does likely not support windows 7 or vista as its last update was in 2004 according to the Mustek Taiwan website, but I am wondering if anyone else has had this problem with windows 7 or vista and how they managed to solve it.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## anmanx (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

